# Here's one for all the "primitive weapon guru's"



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't really care either way, because in Utah there's no way you could really benefit from these without being able to use a 3x9 scope, regardless...what's your opinion of these MZ?

http://www.ultimatefirearms.com/


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They can take those 200 grs. of mule-to-the-nuts powder and kiss my donkey. Why would you want to shoot a primitive weapon that is not really a primitive weapon? 500 yards? Most people cannot shoot accurately at that range with a center fire rifle. There is no reason for a mz to shoot that far IMHO. We get earlier end more lenient hunting seasons because our mz's cannot shoot that far accurately. These should be banned on all primitive weapons hunts. :evil:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Starting at $1800.00!!! wow how about put $1400.00 of that back in the bank buy a Omega with the other $400.00 and learn to get closer. (kinda cool though)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh Ya! If Jim Bridger would have had it available HE would have used one!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I don't ever post in the muzzle loader section, but this seems a bit beyond the point of using a muzzle loader........... I thought that's what they made rifles for..........

Any takers on how many people from the forum will go buy one? :lol:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Back in the Civil War, snipers used to shoot muzzleloaders over half a mile at the enemy with some success. Regardless of the weapon, man has always wanted to test his limits and show his prowess with it.

Don't tell me you've never had a rock-throwing contest to see who could hit that tree way over there first. It's just human nature.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

There's something to be said for hunting with a 'primitive' weapon. They may not be centerfire, but most of today's muzzleloaders are anything but primitive.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just remember - there will be a time in the future, when your top of the line center fire rifle you use today, will be a "primitive weapon." Just as spear purists complained about the new fangled long bows the other guys were using. If you couldn't get close enough to spear your mammoth, you had no business calling yourself a hunter!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

A primitive weapons hunt is for primitive weapons. If that is not what you want, the any weapons hunt is available.
Yes Jim Bridger would have used it, or an in-line, Jim Bridger would have used a .270 if that were available. but he would not have gone on the primitive weapons hunt with either weapon.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Can Lance armstrong Ride a Harley in Tour De France?
there is a reason for the primitive weapons hunt. that reason isn't to give you a better chance to get a buck,


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

redleg said:


> Can Lance armstrong Ride a Harley in Tour De France?
> there is a reason for the primitive weapons hunt. that reason isn't to give you a better chance to get a buck,


No Lance cannot ride a Harley, but he can ride any bike that fits within the rules. He can wear any funny helmet or wear what ever material of clothes that he wants, as long as it is in the realm of the rules.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

redleg said:


> Can Lance armstrong Ride a Harley in Tour De France?
> there is a reason for the primitive weapons hunt. that reason isn't to give you a better chance to get a buck,


No its to let you hunt with a "front stuffer". Read the tag, it clearly says MUZZLELOADER season not "primative weapons hunt".

-DallanC


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Starting at $1800.00!!! wow how about put $1400.00 of that back in the bank buy a Omega with the other $400.00 and learn to get closer. (kinda cool though)


Here! Here! I totally agree! My muzzy was something like $150 when I bought it new... that makes it a $1650 investment in sneaking and shooting courses!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am a little scepticle. Black powder or legal BP substitues burn at a fixed rate. I have read a lot of reports on this site that more powder does not necessarily mean increased velocity past a given point (50 grains for a 50cal) and that excess powder just does not burn up completely before it is ejected from the bore. How does this "new technology" get around that limitation?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I was reading about these in Trophy Hunter magazine. You basically build a cartridge with brass casing and everything and that allows all of the powder to burn and much higher velocity. I'm not sure how these do or don't fit into the regulations. I guess if I had unlimited money I would buy one for the cool factor but I can't see my target at 100 yards with my muzzleloader so no real advantage with no scope for me.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You would have to have a magnifying scope to shoot anywhere close to accurately out to 500 yards. 1X scopes in Utah's hunt wouldn't cut it. As for putting 200 grains of powder in a muzz and shooting it....NOT for me! I like shooting and that looks like a one shot per day deal to me, with a load of drinking and rubbing down the shoulder after that.
For those of you who buy into that thing, remember to pick up your primitive weapon "brass" after you shoot.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

And lets not forget that Lance Armstrong would never ride a Harley because he would never finish the race let alone be fast enough to win it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I put about 100-110 grains of pyro in my caplock Traditions, and it burns all the powder - we've done paper testing on it to see what kind of expulsion there is and it was pretty clean, though it does have some minor residue in the barrel, there is nothing granular. It shoots great with a peep to 100 yards and if I can't close the distance to at least that range, I should switch to orange and brass.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Another way to check, like the mountain men of old, is to fire your shots over snow. Then check for un-burnt powder. If ya got un-burnt powder showing up, you are just wasting money.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot 70 grains of FFFG in my 58 cal. That is plenty of powder. Most guys don't have any business shooting over 200 yds.


----------

